# First time stewarding - Stewards Card/Ruled Chart examples?



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

An odd request I know, but does anyone have an example of a Stewards Card/ruled chart they could post a pic/scan/document of?

Carly asked me to steward for her at her first judging appointment this Saturday, and despite scouring the internet I can't find an example of one anywhere. I can create one no problem (five minute job for a geek armed with Excel) and have a good enough description to work from, but getting hold of some actual examples would be extremely usful to ensure I get it right!

I've already searched all the GCCF sites high and low several times, and either I'm missing the obvious or there isn't a ruled chart/steward's card/(whatever they call it on a particular page) template anywhere, even on the forms and downloads page. Nor does Google help.

So... Anyone? Please?

~Jes


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry, just searched my lap top and no longer have one


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Sometimes you get a stewards card with the judges book! Other times, I have just used a bit of paper!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

PM me your email address and I'll email you a pdf of one that you can print off


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Is this what you are after?


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Cheers, guys - Carly managed to talk me through the layout, apologies for forgetting to come back and update! 

Just excited about tomorrow now!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I will make sure to come and say hello :thumbup:


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Have fun Jesthar!!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

And did we all have a good day


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

We certainly did! And Jes did fabulously well!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

And Carly won a bunny :yesnod: 

Was a lovely show Steve :thumbup:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Cheers Carly! I had a great time, too, and it was lovely to me MCWillow and MoggyBaby too 

Also learned more about grooming on two hours than I thought humanly possible - Carly is one tough lady to please when charged with judging a well grooomed kitty!

I have a couple of pictures of some of the cats, if you want them Steve?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm too bloomin picky for my own good!

Bonny the Bunny is currently being hugged to death by my kitten... Think she's made a new friend!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

The pens looked great, as did the cats, and it was a lovely friendly show. 

Thanks to all the show team and committee.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

you were there? What were you showing!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Chinablue was there with a friend who was showing


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ahah, that makes sense.


----------

